# An Amazing Testimony to a Rapist



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.thegospelcoalition.org/...former-gymnast-confronts-sexual-abuser-court/

Presented w/o comment.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 29, 2018)

She is a wonderful young lady and I am glad, for her sake, that she is able to use her religion to get her through this.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Glad the judge saw right through the "Be lenient on me I read the Bible" strategy.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 29, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Glad the judge saw right through the "Be lenient on me I read the Bible" strategy.



Me too.  Personally I don’t know that I’ve ever seen an example between those who live out Christianity and those who “wear” Christianity contrast so vividly.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 29, 2018)

The judge more or less said, you may give your soul to God but your rear-end is mine.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 29, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Me too.  Personally I don’t know that I’ve ever seen an example between those who live out Christianity and those who “wear” Christianity contrast so vividly.


Putting my opinions aside about Christianity (the institution) I would have to agree.
I can only imagine how offensive it must have been for that Christian girl to see him sitting there with a Bible in his hands knowing what he did to her with those same hands.


----------

